# Phrag exstaminodium Gandalf?



## grubea (Jan 18, 2020)

So I got this plant as a single growth division of Phrag. exstaminodium Gandalf. It's blooming now with two flowers. The petal length has appeared to have stopped at 10 in. Do you think it could just be too small to get the full petal length or do you think it is a cross?
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## troy (Jan 19, 2020)

I couldn't say if it's true to it's name or a hybrid, I'm not a phrag expert, I do know it takes 5-7 days for it to fully open and petals to grow to full length..it is very nice!! Love that dorsel sepal, and long petals!!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks like exstaminodium to me, given the lack of a staminode, but does take time for the petals to fully extend. I'd suggest growing it on to get some size to the plant and blooming it again.


----------



## grubea (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks it's been three days and the petals haven't gotten any longer.


----------



## grubea (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks. It has been three days and the petals have not grown.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 19, 2020)

Doesn't seem like enough time for the petals on any of the long petalled Phrag. species to attain their final length. I'd check again in 3-5 days.


----------



## KateL (Jan 24, 2020)

Not particularly helpful to Aaron, but at the recent Paph Guild meeting, Frank Cervera expressed doubt that exstaminodium is a species distinct from humboltii. He explained that exstaminodium is a humboltii in every way, except for the lack of a staminode. He pointed out that it can only be found within the known range of humboltii. He noted that, when it was first described, it was the only Phrag species known to occur in a natural population that did not have a staminode. However, on a trip to Ecuador and Peru, Frank came across a large population of boisserianum with no staminode. In addition, at the 2017 WOC in Ecuador, he was shown a photo of a group of flowers growing along the Columbia border that included several flowers of schlimii without a staminode. Thus, he questions the species status based on a lack of a staminode.
I’m no taxonomist, but I thought this was kind of interesting.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 25, 2020)

KateL said:


> Not particularly helpful to Aaron, but at the recent Paph Guild meeting, Frank Cervera expressed doubt that exstaminodium is a species distinct from humboltii. He explained that exstaminodium is a humboltii in every way, except for the lack of a staminode. He pointed out that it can only be found within the known range of humboltii. He noted that, when it was first described, it was the only Phrag species known to occur in a natural population that did not have a staminode. However, on a trip to Ecuador and Peru, Frank came across a large population of boisserianum with no staminode. In addition, at the 2017 WOC in Ecuador, he was shown a photo of a group of flowers growing along the Columbia border that included several flowers of schlimii without a staminode. Thus, he questions the species status based on a lack of a staminode.
> I’m no taxonomist, but I thought this was kind of interesting.


Glad to see someone post that... I was contemplating doing so, but wasn't sure if anyone else would think it helpful... The fact that you did tells me that sharing was a good thing.  . ( That fine line between blow hard and useful sharing - this looks like useful sharing  ). Thanx


----------



## blondie (Jan 25, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## grubea (Jan 26, 2020)

KateL said:


> Not particularly helpful to Aaron, but at the recent Paph Guild meeting, Frank Cervera expressed doubt that exstaminodium is a species distinct from humboltii. He explained that exstaminodium is a humboltii in every way, except for the lack of a staminode. He pointed out that it can only be found within the known range of humboltii. He noted that, when it was first described, it was the only Phrag species known to occur in a natural population that did not have a staminode. However, on a trip to Ecuador and Peru, Frank came across a large population of boisserianum with no staminode. In addition, at the 2017 WOC in Ecuador, he was shown a photo of a group of flowers growing along the Columbia border that included several flowers of schlimii without a staminode. Thus, he questions the species status based on a lack of a staminode.
> I’m no taxonomist, but I thought this was kind of interesting.


Thanks for info it is very interesting.


----------

